# what is hwa rang do  to me



## ancient warrior (Oct 17, 2007)

:jediduel:when some1 says that hrd is the mother of all arts i believe they may not understand what even they are saying,all hrd students are trained in many different types of martial arts incompassed in hrd  examples :
go too gi =grappling /jiu jitsu
toogi sool =throwing= yudo/judo
kumdo=kendo theres plenty more but u get the idea.....

  what i have come to believe is hrd is the spirits of these arts make the essence of hrd not the techniques themselves....  the hard work it takes the real need to push yourself to get better that is hrd !!!!! so in my opinion its about the desire to better yourself at the highest level you can in all aspects of the arts,  names are just names / ranks are just ranks :::
 train hard get better and become hwa rang do knights .............A.W.


----------



## tellner (Oct 17, 2007)

Hwa Rang Do is a martial art. It isn't the Supreme Ultimate. It isn't the Mother of Martial Arts. It isn't thousands of years old. In fact, if you look at the research people have done on the subject it's, umm, just a few decades old and was invented by the Lee brothers.

Whether it's good stuff or bad stuff is another matter. I've met HRD players who were very skilled.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, it's basically Hapkido with some additions and snazzy uniforms. And Hapkiso is basically Daito-ryu Aikijutsu...


----------



## mystic warrior (Oct 20, 2007)

ancient warrior said:


> :jediduel:when some1 says that hrd is the mother of all arts i believe they may not understand what even they are saying,all hrd students are trained in many different types of martial arts incompassed in hrd examples :
> go too gi =grappling /jiu jitsu
> toogi sool =throwing= yudo/judo
> kumdo=kendo theres plenty more but u get the idea.....
> ...


 
Could not have said it better my self


----------



## lulflo (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe there are many martial arts combined within HRD.  I think it is nice to see all of the different types of techniques of many different styles.  The individual can only be proficient with much studying (years i'd say) and the curriculum provides a good base to jump from in the color belt ranks, then it is up to the student to go back through and try to identify and perfect the different aspects they have learned.  Jack of all trades, master of nothing, but certainly choice is a factor, so if one area of the study is of more interest than others, surely one could locate another person with that specialty and study harder and become more than what they were.  

I will say this, having the knowledge of all of these different aspects of martial arts certainly does make it easier to learn anything that comes along because it is most likely familiar to something already learned and just has to be applied in a new way.

Ramblings of a man, just a man.

Farang - Larry


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 24, 2007)

ancient warrior said:


> :jediduel:when some1 says that hrd is the mother of all arts i believe they may not understand what even they are saying,all hrd students are trained in many different types of martial arts incompassed in hrd examples :
> go too gi =grappling /jiu jitsu
> toogi sool =throwing= yudo/judo
> kumdo=kendo theres plenty more but u get the idea.....
> ...


 
Please can we have this in English?Text language is hard to follow and doesn't make for a good discussion if people can't understand the points you are making.


----------



## Last Fearner (Dec 20, 2007)

ancient warrior said:


> :jediduel:when some1 says that hrd is the mother of all arts i believe they may not understand what even they are saying,all hrd students are trained in many different types of martial arts incompassed in hrd examples :
> go too gi =grappling /jiu jitsu
> toogi sool =throwing= yudo/judo
> kumdo=kendo theres plenty more but u get the idea.....
> ...


 
ancient warrior,

I read what you wrote here, and I wanted to compliment you for your insightful observations of this subject. If I am to understand what you are saying, you first dispel the notion that Hwa Rang Do is the "mother of all Martial Art" and you suggest that those who believe that, misunderstand the very nature of HRD. I agree!

You further state that you believe HRD is the "spirit" of these arts, which has nothing to do with the specific techniques contained within any art. I couldn't agree with you more! Bravo for seeing what many fail to understand.

You say that the Hwa Rang Do is "about the desire to better yourself at the highest level you can in all aspects of the arts..." I will go a step further and say it is the art of striving for perfection in all you do - - in all of life's aspects, including the ability to defend yourself and your country. I further believe that this is the true nature of all Martial Art, and what the term Taekwondo was intended (by the enlightened masters) to represent as a term of collective knowledge, wisdom and skill applied to a way of life. Many people live and act within the spirit of the Hwarang without even knowing that they do, while others claim to be students of the "Hwarang-Do" without grasping the truth of this concept.

It is my personal, humble opinion that the true Hwarang is a philosophy and a brotherhood (or sisterhood) for those with the common purpose of improving themselves, their society, and protecting their chosen way of life with honor and advanced skills. I believe there is sufficient evidence to show that the Hwarang evolved in Korea during the three kingdoms period and was instituted as an elite training school for young boys of good character to become model citizens, from which it is said that brave soldiers were selected and good Generals were born. As referenced here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hwarang

"The Hwarang in the later 6th and 7th centuries trained in horsemanship, swordsmanship, javelin and stone throwing, polo, and ladder-climbing.[7] By the seventh century the organization had grown greatly in prestige and numbered several hundred bands.[8]."

"The biographies section of the Samguk Sagi describes young Hwarang who distinguished themselves in the struggles against the Gaya confederacy and later Baekje and Goguryeo. According to the _Hwarang Segi_, as cited in the _Samguk Sagi_ and _Haedong Gosuengjeon_, ...able ministers and loyal subjects are chosen from them, and good generals and brave soldiers are born therefrom. [10]"

It is my belief that any student of the Hwarang, or Taekwondo for that matter, should be aware of, and conduct themselves in every aspect of their lives, in a manner similar to the code of the Hwarang Knights.


Loyalty to one's lord (_sagun ichung_; &#49324;&#44400;&#51060;&#52649;; &#20107;&#21531;&#20197;&#24544;; &#45208;&#46972;&#50640; &#52649;&#49457;&#54616;&#44256
Piety towards one's parents (_sachin ihyo_; &#49324;&#52828;&#51060;&#54952;; &#20107;&#35242;&#20197;&#23389;; &#48512;&#47784;&#45784;&#44760; &#54952;&#46020;&#54616;&#44256
Trust among friends (_gyo-u isin_; &#44368;&#50864;&#51060;&#49888;; &#20132;&#21451;&#20197;&#20449;; &#48127;&#51020;&#51004;&#47196; &#48279;&#51012; &#49324;&#44480;&#44256
Never retreat in battle (_imjeon mutwae_; &#51076;&#51204;&#47924;&#53748;; &#33256;&#25136;&#28961;&#36864;; &#49912;&#50880;&#50640; &#45208;&#44032;&#49436;&#45716; &#47932;&#47084;&#49436;&#51648; &#50506;&#51004;&#47728
Be selective in the taking of life or Always make a just kill (_salsaeng yutaek_; &#49332;&#49373;&#50976;&#53469;; &#27578;&#29983;&#26377;&#25799;; &#49332;&#50500;&#51080;&#45716; &#44163;&#51012; &#54632;&#48512;&#47196; &#51453;&#51060;&#51648; &#50506;&#45716;&#45796
I interpret number one not only as a service to God, but also a loyalty to your country, and its chosen leaders (no country likes traitors). Numbers 4 and 5 certainly reflect the nature of these knights as warriors, with combat training, and the ability to fight, including the ability to kill an opponent. Yet they stress the importance of restraint in the use of their skills and to always be "just" in your actions.

The Hwarang is the "flowering man." Just like young girls blossom into woman-hood, so do young boys blossom into man-hood. Most societies recognize this and have rituals, as well as organized groups to help guide them on their journey, and train them in special social and survival skills. Not unlike the Boy Scouts, which originated in England, flourished in the United States as the BSA (Boy Scouts of America), and grew around the world, the youth are taught many different skills to be applied later in life as needed. Some of the most important, and consistent skills are those of character building.

Often times, the notion of "jack of all trades; master of none" is associated with this kind of training.  While some remain at this level, I believe there are many who can be a "jack" of many things, and still master one or more.  I have often been jokingly called "Macgyver" by students and friends because I seem to have specialized skills in many, many areas, and I am prepared to handle whatever comes up (mostly from beinging in scouting for more than 15 years, plus military), yet I have been able to Master a few skills - including Taekwondo.  I don't believe being a "jack" of all things means that you "can't" master one or two, its just that many people like that don't.

The existence and significance of the Hwarang is as clear to me as the history of such groups as the Freemasons and the Knights Templar as depicted in the movie "National Treasure." Just as many of the modern Freemasons have titles and rituals based on the medieval Knights Templar, most claim no direct affiliation. Some follow Christianity, while others appear to be satanic and Godless in their beliefs. It is important to know the difference.

Modern "Hwarang-do" is a word that can be trademarked and it can represent a specific curriculum of training originating from a modern-day source. However, by the Korean language, Hwarangdo means the "art of the Hwarang" or the "way of the flowering manhood." It reflects a way of life for bringing youth into adulthood. The fact that "Martial Art" and combat skills are included in this training is just the nature of society - - both ancient and modern.

My humble opinion.

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------

